# 18x18x24 exo terra viv borneo biotope



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

I am setting up this exo terra 18x18x24 tank for borneo miniature orchids and eventually geosesarma crabs. I am trying to create a biotope as closely as possible, with many different miniature orchids, mainly bulbophyllum and other borneo plants. The water area will be covered with bucephalandra and hopefully some other hard to find aroids. Maybe there will be a crypt or two, but no definite plans yet. 

The tank will be warm and humid with temperatures ranging from 70-80F. 

I've been building this tank for a while now and it's not quite done yet, but I wanted to share it to get feedback and also see what other members think would grow well in it. 

This is how it sits today:


Close-up of the water area (ignore the screw, it'll be covered in roots/silicone):






There obviously is still some work to be done. I still need to get the lights, cut the top glass and add a ventilation screen. The background will first be covered with glue/peat moss and then hygrolon. In the top right behind the cork back with a hole in it, I will install a fan and I will hook the fan up to a speed controller. 

Fan speed toy:


----------



## Dartgirl (Feb 6, 2015)

Looks awesome can't wait for the end results


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice man. I love the branches, lots of room for epiphytes!


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

I have always wondered what others did when using the cups for plants in a GS background. I myself run aquarium tubing to the false bottom from the bottom of the cup. I then cut the tube at where the leca will begin. The cup I always fill the bottom 1/3 with leca also.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

Aldross said:


> I have always wondered what others did when using the cups for plants in a GS background. I myself run aquarium tubing to the false bottom from the bottom of the cup. I then cut the tube at where the leca will begin. The cup I always fill the bottom 1/3 with leca also.


Thanks!

I had straws in the cups while the foam was curing so that there were drainage holes. I will just let them drain along the back wall. As for the cups, I have neherp ldl substrate that will go in on the bottom and then abg. Although I am planning to double cup several of them.


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

Aldross said:


> I have always wondered what others did when using the cups for plants in a GS background. I myself run aquarium tubing to the false bottom from the bottom of the cup. I then cut the tube at where the leca will begin. The cup I always fill the bottom 1/3 with leca also.



I always use drinking straws running down to the hydro area as well, better safe than sorry! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

Very nice Hobbes! Im thinking of doing a chamber for Tillandsia soon, I figure great lighting, a fan or two and a fogger would be fine, I just picked up about 60 Ionantha specimens some of which are pupping and a lot of them with bright red coloration, I want a big enough tank that I can chuck it in the basement on timers and than branch off into some of the more rare Tillandsia as well. Tax season has me itching to experiment lol Im already working on one build with 2+ more planned this spring not including the Tillandsia chamber lol and I wonder why Im broke 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

Love the background 

How did you make the waterpart (bowl with roots)
Just greatstuff that you've molded? or something else?


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank you wusserton.



VPardoel said:


> Love the background
> 
> How did you make the waterpart (bowl with roots)
> Just greatstuff that you've molded? or something else?


I first put down black terra foam then gave it a quick carve, filled in the cracks with yellow gs foam, and used liquified silicone and titebond iii to ensure that it holds water and doesn't leak. Then I covered it with a mix of silicone xylene and sand ans applied that really thickly. It hold water well. Lets see for how long.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

Quick update. I think the background is pretty much done at this point. I am just letting is all cure now and then planting can begin. Hopefully that will be this week, although I can still smell chemicals so I will let that gas-off first.

Front view:


Water part with added rocks:


Top view:
 
I drilled a hole, with a hole saw, into the cork tube on the left to convert it to another level/planter.

Not quite sure why the pictures are distorted a bit, I'll try to fix that.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Coming along nicely I see
I started to plant mine yesterday, but it turns out that _Aridarum_, _Schismatoglottis _and _Piptospatha spp._ are a bit more expensive than I anticipated so I'll have to wait a bit longer to finish it

Keep up the good work!


----------



## ReptileStation (Dec 8, 2010)

Looks great nice work.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank you Sammie and ReptileStation. Yes the aroids are quite expensive, but at least "local" for you Sammie. I still have yet to find some stateside. You should show us some pics of your tank .

I planted mine this weekend with the first load. Most orchids, and gesneriads are still missing, but so far it works. I really hope the moss covers the hygrolon well, because there is a little bit of an industrial look to it right now. I also am worrying about the amount I need to spray to keep the moss slurry wet, and if that will negatively impact my ferns/other epiphytes. I guess time will tell.

This is what the tank looks like right now (crappy cell):


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

Also, if anyone has any ideas for small red/orange/yellow flowering plants such as sinningias, amalophyllon, etc. I'd love to incorporate some. I have several purple/white gesneriads already on the wishlist/in transit, but red is missing, and I think it would be a great addition. Any suggestions are welcome!


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

A lot of stuff was moved around since the constant spraying for the moss mix was messing with several plants' zen. Here are a couple of photos of the two bulbos. The third one was moved into the "undergrowth" since it liked neither the constant spraying, nor the high light. It is doing much better now and sending out lots of roots, but it needs a permanent spot still. 

Here are a couple of pictures
Bulbo NOID #1:

Foliage - I think the pink on the pseudobulbs means the plant is receiving too much light, but I am not sure. Could anyone chime in?


Possible spike:



Bulbo NOID #2:

Foliage


Spike:


Just a disclaimer: All the white fluffy stuff that is everywhere is the moss mix and not scale/pests.


----------



## Insert_Name_Here (Mar 21, 2015)

Would love to see the tank when all the plants fill in


----------



## smoosh (Oct 25, 2014)

Great build so far! Also currently dealing with Trying to get moss to take and worrying about too much or too little water haha


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

smoosh said:


> Great build so far! Also currently dealing with Trying to get moss to take and worrying about too much or too little water haha


Thank you! Yup, I am having trouble just waiting around. But it is what is is. I am having some spots slowly turn green, so I am hopeful that I'll get growth soon. I might try some sheet moss mash later in a corner and see the differences. I always like to try out new things and experiment. I think it'll be a good and easy comparison having the moss mix and using chopped up live moss in the same tank with the same conditions to see differences in growth pattern.

Right now, baby steps though!


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

I am rather excited that this guy is finally opening up. I still have no idea what it could be, but once it's fully open, I'll try again. I have a strong hunch that it's bulbophyllum frostii. Other that that, there really isn't much happening. The moss mix still isn't turning color, and I think at this point I'm going to blend my own from sheet moss, moss mix and some aquatic weeping moss I have growing emersed. Let's see what that will do. I honestly though that I'd see a little bit of change by now. 

For now, small update:



and a front view:


----------



## ace151 (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow! Great build so far keep us updated on the progress or any changes in the build. Im going to be tearing down an 36x36x18 exoterra that has been set up for about two years now and am looking for ideas on what to do.


----------



## Dawna (Jan 18, 2015)

Hobbes1911 said:


> Also, if anyone has any ideas for small red/orange/yellow flowering plants such as sinningias, amalophyllon, etc. I'd love to incorporate some. I have several purple/white gesneriads already on the wishlist/in transit, but red is missing, and I think it would be a great addition. Any suggestions are welcome!


Lepanthes telipogoniflora has beautiful orange blooms!


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Lepanthe hirtzii has red flowers (usually). Gesneria cuneifolia has nice bright orange flowers. There are several Episcia that fit he bill also...nice build, BTW. Don't know how I missed it before. I don't think your bulbo is frostii. That one has flesh colored flowers and distinctively blue leaves. As far as the pink pseudobulbs a few posts back, I wouldn't worry about it unless you start getting leaf discoloration too.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your kind words and suggestions. As you can probably see, I am still learning.



epiphytes etc. said:


> Lepanthe hirtzii has red flowers (usually). Gesneria cuneifolia has nice bright orange flowers. There are several Episcia that fit he bill also...nice build, BTW. Don't know how I missed it before. I don't think your bulbo is frostii. That one has flesh colored flowers and distinctively blue leaves. As far as the pink pseudobulbs a few posts back, I wouldn't worry about it unless you start getting leaf discoloration too.


Aren't lepanthes a bit more on the difficult side to grow? I'm not that experienced with orchids/above water plants in general and am still feeling my way around the whole terrarium world. I was thinking maybe sophronitis cernua or an ascocentrum garayi, but I'm not sure what exactly sure yet which one. 

I like the episcias but, find their flowers to at least look a little bit too big for my taste.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

L. hirtzii is the only one I've ever grown, and it seems just as easy as most pleuros. S. cernua is a good one, but needs to be in a very high light area to bloom in a viv.

Also, I guess your bulbo is frostii  Turns out what I've always called frostii is a hybrid, sorry.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Oops, I guess I also missed the whole Borneo theme. That certainly changes things.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

The viv has been growing in a bit over the last couple of weeks. There is moss sprouting finally, and some of the plants are showing new growth. My mystery bulbophyllum in the back has 5 spikes, and from the looks of it, it's probably pardalotum or elassoglosum. I guess I'll have to wait for the spikes to open.

I also have been going a bit crazy in terms of adding plants to the viv. There now are several different orchids, begonias, and ferns. Here are a couple of pictures of some of the newer additions. 



crappy pic


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm trying to keep the orchids and plants straight so I'm posting the info here to add to my spreadsheet later:

Bulbophyllums
- ambrosia
- hirundinis
- purpurascens
- lasochilum
- thaiorum
- frosti?
- pardalotum?
- veitchianum
- plumatum
- cirr NOID
Cordiglottis filiformis
Pteroceras pallidum
trichoglottis triflora

Davallia repens and parvula
Lemmaphyllum microphyllum
bolbitis heteroclita
quercifilix zeylanica
Nephrolepsis sp.
Begonias prismatocarpa and hoehneana
Amalophyllon clarkii
Drymonia variegeta
various micro sinningias
Micranthemum monte carlo


----------



## Drewbacca (Apr 5, 2014)

Very cool! I haven't came across this build yet, but it's one that I'm glad I stumbled across! Keep up the great work! 

-Drew


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

Drewbacca said:


> Very cool! I haven't came across this build yet, but it's one that I'm glad I stumbled across! Keep up the great work!
> 
> -Drew


That is very kind, thank you very much! 

I'm waiting for the orchid spikes to open up, I'll post pictures as soon as they do.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

Everything is growing in nicely. The moss is coming in and most other plants are growing well. I have a bunch of volunteers that just pop up like this guy:


The pardalotum finally opened up for a positive ID and a really lovely flower. There also are about another 5 spikes that should all open up in the near future. 


And this random prismatocarpa is also a nice and small flower. 


I'll post a full tank shot soon and maybe with some new orchids, as the list is just growing. 

I am still looking for some new fern to add and miniature orchids. But I have to make sure that the wish list doesn't become too insane. Baby steps Hobbes


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

Definitely struggling with my stock lens, but here is a fts as it sits this morning. Click on each picture so it's not distorted!!!



and one more with a light change:


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

Hobbes1911 said:


> I am rather excited that this guy is finally opening up. I still have no idea what it could be, but once it's fully open, I'll try again. I have a strong hunch that it's bulbophyllum frostii. Other that that, there really isn't much happening. The moss mix still isn't turning color, and I think at this point I'm going to blend my own from sheet moss, moss mix and some aquatic weeping moss I have growing emersed. Let's see what that will do. I honestly though that I'd see a little bit of change by now.
> 
> For now, small update:
> 
> ...


Definitely Bulbo. frostii... seriously cool flowers on them and very distinct!


----------



## skoomd (Dec 24, 2013)

That tank looks absolutely stunning. Is that selaginella growing on the bottom? What lights are you using?


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

skoomd said:


> That tank looks absolutely stunning. Is that selaginella growing on the bottom? What lights are you using?


Thank you kindly! I am using 2 13W jungle dawn LEDs and 1 cfl. No, the ground cover is Micranthemum 'Monte Carlo'


Here's a different angle with the cell phone. 


I do want to add some more small epiphytic ferns to the top where they will grow down the bark like scales. And I want to add another 3-4 pleurothallid alliance orchids, although these are complete cheats. Also, I just need to give it time and wait patiently, one of the harder things to do if this is your only tank and you can't poke around in another one.


----------



## alogan (Jan 7, 2013)

Looks amazing keep up the good work!


----------



## isias (May 12, 2015)

Love all the flowers/orchids, so nice


----------



## VAnative (Jan 4, 2015)

I haven't looked at this thread since the hard scape was finished. I must say, I love where this has gone. It looks great and I think it will mature beautifully.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## isias (May 12, 2015)

How good are these terrariums at hold humidity?


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank you every one for the kind replies. I'll update with close-ups of individual plants soon.



isias said:


> How good are these terrariums at hold humidity?


Pretty good. I did make it fly proof, and install a small 1.5 inch wide vent at the top that I ended up closing even further with plastic wrap. I have no problem with mold, and all seems to be growing well. I find that my lights dry out the background somewhat if I don't mist daily, so it's definitely not sitting at 100% humidity, but not down to 30% either if that helps. I have a probe that I will put into the tank soon so I'll actually have some hard data.


----------



## isias (May 12, 2015)

Hobbes1911 said:


> Thank you every one for the kind replies. I'll update with close-ups of individual plants soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty good. I did make it fly proof, and install a small 1.5 inch wide vent at the top that I ended up closing even further with plastic wrap. I have no problem with mold, and all seems to be growing well. I find that my lights dry out the background somewhat if I don't mist daily, so it's definitely not sitting at 100% humidity, but not down to 30% either if that helps. I have a probe that I will put into the tank soon so I'll actually have some hard data.


Nice I am picking up a zoo med of that size soon, hoping to control the humidity well for my green tree python. What kind of probe are you looking to buy?


----------



## alogan (Jan 7, 2013)

Like the idea of using the specific biotope! Looks great!


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

isias said:


> Nice I am picking up a zoo med of that size soon, hoping to control the humidity well for my green tree python. What kind of probe are you looking to buy?


Thank you everyone for your kind words!!! I really appreciate it and am glad that this tank isn't a bust (YET).

I have an exo terra temp+humidity probe that I just need to drop into the tank. I think the tanks hold humidity quite well if you do your research and treat them well. The exoterra doors are flimsy, so during building (i'm not sure if the zoomed are as bad) I paid very close attention that the hinges were always supported and never stressed when the terrarium was lying on it's back. 

In other news, my pardalotum has opened up 2 more spikes with potential spikes from my other NOID bulbophyllum and the cordiglottis also seems to have a spike. Except my streptocarpus everyone is happy. The strepto is a bit yellowing, and hasn't developed a new leaf or flower since I put it in. It might need more fertilizer, so I'll add some more osmocote to it's cup. We'll see what happens. I have to admit that I am cheating a bit with some of the plants. As much as orchids are pretty well described for Borneo, small flowering terrestrials are not or very hard to come by. The sinningias are obviously cheats, I just couldn't find suitable small growing species as substitutes.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

I had the camera out so I decided to take some random shots:

B. hoehneana in bloom - has bloomed constantly for me since I put it in the viv


Newest addition:


A very happy orchid with moss:


Micro sinningia cheat:


Speaking of cheats:


This guy hasn't done much at all since I put him in. No new growth to speak of, but no die back either, so I'm thinking he's just a really slow adjusting species:


People aren't lying when they say that this bulbophyllum rambles on:


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

There hasn't been much development recently. The moss is still having difficulties growing in. I got a patch of different species of terrarium mosses and will blend these with some weeping moss I have growing emersed and apply the slurry to the background again. We'll see what happens. As for now, small update is that the sinningia in the corner finally bloomed. Lovely flower I admit. And the total plant is the size of a quarter. Definitely a looker.

Plant:


Flower focus:


Flower close-up:


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm still struggling with the moss. It's stringy and yellow rather than lush and green. I'll make a new slurry I think including some aquatic mosses and see how that turns out.

Here is an updated plant list.

*Orchids*: (I will slowly expand this section even more, there are so many other miniatures I want to add, such as Haraella retrocalla, several pleurothallids, and many more bulbophyllums.)
Bulbophyllum ambrosia
- hirundinis
- purpurascens
- lasochilum
- thaiorum
- frosti
- pardalotum
- veitchianum
- plumatum
- cirr NOID
Cordiglottis filiformis
Pteroceras pallidum
trichoglottis triflora
Masdevallia erinacea (isn't doing too super)

*Ferns*:
Lemmaphyllum microphyllum
Microgramma vaccinifolia
Quercifilix zeylanica
Lemon button fern
Microgramma heterophylla
Davallia repens 
Davallia parvula
Microgramma lycopodioides
Microsorum linguiforme (hates life, needs to be moved)
Elaphoglossum peltatum fine leaf form
Pyrrosia lanceolata
Bolbitis heterophylla

*Randoms*:
Sinningia muscicola
Sinningia pusilla (mighty mouse)
Raphidophora sp.
Crypt wendtii
Micranthemum "monte carlo"
"Moss" - definitely needs help. It's more yellow and stringy than green and spread out.
Streptocarpus "fernwood minuet" (hates life, needs to be moved and probably taken out of the tank)
Marcgravia sp.
Marcgravia sp.
Begonias prismatocarpa 
Begonia hoehneana
Amalophyllon clarkii
Pilea (I don't like it, needs to go away) - will probably replace with one or two elaphoglossums


----------



## ChrisAZ (Sep 6, 2012)

I've noticed that moss gets bleached out when there's too much light and doesn't hug the ground in overly humid conditions. Also, moss comes in low and tight when it's grown from spores naturally, slurries are notoriously problematic.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

So in general, are 2x13W jungle LEDs too much light?


----------



## ChrisAZ (Sep 6, 2012)

Hobbes1911 said:


> So in general, are 2x13W jungle LEDs too much light?



I don't have experience with those particular lights so I can't say. I would suggest watching for recognizable signs of too much light. For example my orchids, ferns and misses will get burnt tips and pale foliage under too much light. I either move the plant farther away from the light, try to shade it or decrease the light. Then watch to see if they darken up and stop getting burnt.


----------



## TJ_Burton (Jul 22, 2015)

Really digging your viv! I actually just picked up the same exo and am in the process of modding it up and getting it ready!

Buce are fantastic plants, I have a few myself in my aquariums. Can't wait to see them in this viv setting.

keep up the good work!


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

I haven't gotten around to including bucephalandras. I have my mind set on a couple of aridarium/schismatoglottis and bucepahalndras and I am waiting until they are a bit more available. I really cannot justify spending that amount of money on one plant when I could be buying 2-3 nice and rarer orchids for the same price. 


Some orchids:


You can see the moss hating life and me hating it. The orchids seem to be doing alright though, except the pardalotum which has burnt tips


Cordiglottis developing spike:


Small side project:

These are all micro sinningias. I am missing S. concinna in my collection and a couple of cultivars, but these are the natural species (except mighty mouse and white sprite)


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

TJ_Burton said:


> Really digging your viv! I actually just picked up the same exo and am in the process of modding it up and getting it ready!
> 
> Buce are fantastic plants, I have a few myself in my aquariums. Can't wait to see them in this viv setting.
> 
> keep up the good work!


Thank you! Keep a journal, I'd love to see yours. I also have another idea for a different terrarium, modeled on a south american biotope with using only 2-3 tree fern trunks glued in from top to bottom, no substrate, and keeping the lower portion as an aquarium with small tetras from south america. The tree fern trunks could be planted with moss, ferns and orchids and small vines. I just need to get it ok'd by the wife.


----------



## TJ_Burton (Jul 22, 2015)

Hobbes1911 said:


> Thank you! Keep a journal, I'd love to see yours.


Will do!
When are you planning to add the buce and what varieties are you intending to get? Also are you going to do submersed, immersed, or 50/50?


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

TJ_Burton said:


> Will do!
> When are you planning to add the buce and what varieties are you intending to get? Also are you going to do submersed, immersed, or 50/50?


I'd keep them emersed. Good humidity will provide nice growth conditions. Also, submersed isn't their cup o' tea as they grow much better in emersed conditions.

I was thinking about mini catherine, dark achilles, and a smaller round red leaf variety. I'll see what's around when I get to it. The water feature still needs work anyways. Right now I have mini bolbities and volunteers growing there.


----------



## TJ_Burton (Jul 22, 2015)

Hobbes1911 said:


> I'd keep them emersed. Good humidity will provide nice growth conditions. Also, submersed isn't their cup o' tea as they grow much better in emersed conditions.
> 
> I was thinking about mini catherine, dark achilles, and a smaller round red leaf variety. I'll see what's around when I get to it. The water feature still needs work anyways. Right now I have mini bolbities and volunteers growing there.


I've had good growth in both conditions, but they definitely appreciate CO2 injection if growing submersed; without it they pretty well stop growing and become algae covered.

I am planning to have them above water on rockwork near the pool. Trying to mimic what I have seen in photos of them from their natural habitat.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

TJ_Burton said:


> I've had good growth in both conditions, but they definitely appreciate CO2 injection if growing submersed; without it they pretty well stop growing and become algae covered.
> 
> I am planning to have them above water on rockwork near the pool. Trying to mimic what I have seen in photos of them from their natural habitat.


Yup same here. CO2 was necessary and even then they grew slowly. Hence I want to keep them emersed (like in the pictures). We'll see how it goes. You should try schismatoglottis roseospatha, that's a pretty plant!!


----------



## TJ_Burton (Jul 22, 2015)

Hobbes1911 said:


> Yup same here. CO2 was necessary and even then they grew slowly. Hence I want to keep them emersed (like in the pictures). We'll see how it goes. You should try schismatoglottis roseospatha, that's a pretty plant!!


Wow, no kidding!


----------



## Veneer (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey, Hobbes. What's your spraying regime like?


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

Veneer said:


> Hey, Hobbes. What's your spraying regime like?


Hi hi,

I spray daily with RO water and a hand sprayer. I regularly spray only the background where the moss hasn't grown in. The rest of the tank is only lightly misted, if I think it looks a bit dry. Otherwise, I don't spray all the plants every day, and some orchids/ferns specifically are left out of the spraying 2-3 days in a row so they dry out a bit. I also increased the circulation as I noted some black spots on some leaves. 

I didn't like the idea of an automatic spray tool since I wanted to learn the plants' different needs and am a cheapskate as well!


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

Here are a couple of updated fts. I'm a terrible photographer sadly, even though I have a decent camera. Maybe I'll have my significant other try her hand at this. 

Unaltered shot:


Screwed around with the settings in photobucket a bit. Who knows:


Close up of the B. prismatocarpa area. I really like that part of the tank:


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

That tank looks badass!


Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

Mohlerbear said:


> That tank looks badass!
> 
> 
> Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir.

Here are a couple more shots from this morning. I am really liking the ferns and at some point I'll build a South american biotope tank. I have some ideas already, it will be a paludarium without a land area and fish in the water. Should be fun. I was planning on using tree fern trunks sticking out of the water like dead trees in a lake and then plant epiphytes on those. I have another 18x18x24 exo terra for that, just need to find tree fern trunks now.

Pictures:






growing a little H. humata at the side


----------



## ChrisAZ (Sep 6, 2012)

Nice little H. Humata! Can I ask where you got it?


----------



## ChrisAZ (Sep 6, 2012)

Are you sure about the name on that fern your calling H. Humata(4th pic from the top of your last post)? Whatever it is I like it.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

ChrisAZ said:


> Are you sure about the name on that fern your calling H. Humata(4th pic from the top of your last post)? Whatever it is I like it.


Nope, not at all. It's Humata heterophylla not the other way around. Thank you for catching that. I guess I can't edit it anymore


----------



## My9391 (Aug 27, 2011)

This tank is amazing! Do you mind if I ask how you got the water feature to be sealed? It seems like it is sectioned off from the false bottom.


----------



## SanderV (Feb 23, 2015)

That came out really nice, great work! I love the diversity of plants and central theme. Looking forward to seeing more updates.


----------



## Veneer (Nov 13, 2012)

How is this going?


----------



## CrotalusCo (Dec 5, 2007)

Loving this. Most of all the variety of plants, Need to find more sources for plants


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

Sorry that I haven't been updating this in a while. Life and other projects got in the way a bit. The tank is still going strong. I've made some changes, for example the B. hoehneana was replaced by B. luzoensis and B. rajah. I also pulled out the P. involucrata since it was growing leggy and I didn't like it at all. I also put in a B. limprichi which is growing in well. I'm still experiencing a bit yellowing of the moss (I think the light is bleaching a bit) so I reduced the photoperiod to 10 hours on. I also switched the fertilizer to MSU orchid fertilizer so I'll see how that goes. Otherwise, everyone seems to be doing their things. I've reduced watering to once every 3-4 days and that seems to be going well. I still haven't transfered the H. heterophylla from the tree fern panels on the sides, so they are still hanging there and growing in. The microsinningias are all also growing well and flowering. Anyways, here are a few pictures:







The B. lasiochilum is flowering and the smell is intoxicating. Like a mix of honey and strawberries, it's fantastic:


And another bulbophyllum in spike, although I forgot which one this one is. We'll have to wait for the flower.


And finally this Ceratostylis is in constant spike and has bloomed several times. I have yet to get a good picture of the flower since it dies within 24 hours:


Thank you everyone for the kind words!


----------



## jarteta97 (Jun 13, 2014)

Wow, this tank has a really good overgrown look to it. A lot of the times I'll see tanks where trimming just needs to be done, but this one was artfully done, very impressive, I love biotopes


----------



## abIngenui (Oct 14, 2015)

Where did you source all of your orchids from? The build I am currently rebuilding (may I not crack it this time) has a lot of epiphyte space, so I am looking for a good source of mini orchids.


----------



## JoeDigiorgio (Nov 30, 2015)

This is great. Very similar to the look I'm going for in my build but not doing a region biotope. Where do you get your orchids from?


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks, everyone. I'm really happy with the way it turned out. I have more experience with planted aquariums and I am always still amazed at how little maintenance these vivs are in comparison to a high tech planted tank.

I got the orchids from multiple sources. A combination of Andy's orchids, ebay and going to the blackjungle greenhouse when they still had one. That's also where the B. rajah and B. luzoensis came from and I was very happy that I was able to pick and choose specimen.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

The cordiglottis has another bloom, which finally opened up in the right angle. I really like this flower, but it'll only live for ~24hrs.


----------

